# Free- what is reformed theology?



## Scott1 (Jun 11, 2012)

For the likely price of being placed on a mailing list, Dr Sproul is giving away this superb resource that summarizes reformed theology:
Ligonier Ministries New to Ligonier? Get a free book.

This book and the teaching series, still available on-line at no charge What Is Reformed Theology? Teaching Series by Dr. R.C. Sproul from Ligonier Ministries
is one of the most helpful in understanding the doctrines held in common by the church universal, the (broadly) evangelical ones, and the reformed ones.

It is "high level" and yet profound at the same time.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for that link!


----------



## LeeD (Jun 12, 2012)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TheElk (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## The Calvinist Cop (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## NB3K (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks! Great book. I read that book in one 2 hour sitting! RC Sproul is one of my favorite living teachers!


----------



## SolaSaint (Jun 12, 2012)

I just bought that book last week, I love it, but I love most anything RC puts in print.


----------

